# Rips and igf?



## LeanHerm (Dec 18, 2012)

I've been hearing alot of riff raff on other boards about rips. I'm not to familiar with gh so hopefully someone can clear it up for me.  Alot of guys are saying rips possibly could be ghrp/ghrh for the simple fact about the high gh serum levels and no rise in igf.  It's said true gh should raise igf 10 per 1 iu of gh. But if this is the case why can't they just mix in a little igf? Ive heâd this from a few different guys that are no dummy's. I know we have alot of die hard rips guys and alot of guys with alot of water retention on rips.  Just something to think about I'd love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Curiosity (Dec 18, 2012)

I might be mistaken, but I didn't think you could get blood tests coming back at 40+ ng/ml at 10 IU from ghrp. I mean, if ghrp can cause your body to release enough GH to get to higher levels than most real GH, then what's the downside of using the ghrp?


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 18, 2012)

That's what I was wondering. I read this on another site that swears rips are shit.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 18, 2012)

rips + hyges around these parts are as good as gold


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 18, 2012)

I was waiting for you gym. Yes that's what u hear but then some real good bros this they're a little fishy


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 18, 2012)

im only on a few other sites aside here but ive never seen anyone knocking rips.  Also after seeing blood test results we have here its not for me to believe they are shitty.

maybe everyone doesnt get the same quality but rips around here are GTG.

IGF would be something different.....  yes adding igf to a Gh run will really help things/speed up growth


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 18, 2012)

What I'm saying it why do bloods come back high serum and no rise in igf?  It's all over s.com


----------



## Yaya (Dec 18, 2012)

Herm..i am new to this as well.. Are you saying some bros on other forums are saying rips arent actual hgh? Jw


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes. The say they all get high gh serum levels but no rise in igf levels.  Which both should go up if true gh.  Ghrp will make ou have a high gh serum level but no rise in igf.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 18, 2012)

i havent seen anything like that.  Also this question, now that i properly understand is a bit over my head knowledge wise.


----------



## Curiosity (Dec 18, 2012)

gym or juiced_porkchop, or anyone else who knows a little more about peptides than I do, can you get GH serum levels of 40+ ng/ml from using just ghrp? I thought I had heard that ghrp tops out around 10 ng/ml.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 18, 2012)

This is interesting..a long time hgh user told me a few months back something very similar to what herm is saying


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 18, 2012)

If you don't take bloods for igf 3 hours after yoo pin, igf will not show up in blood for a few weeks.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 18, 2012)

Curiosity said:


> gym or juiced_porkchop, or anyone else who knows a little more about peptides than I do, can you get GH serum levels of 40+ ng/ml from using just ghrp? I thought I had heard that ghrp tops out around 10 ng/ml.



http://www.professionalmuscle.com/f...exciting-grf1-29-ghrp-2-serum-gh-test-21.html

if you look threw the thread theres more tests.  I really dont want a link to another site so this will be deleted soon, just want you guys to see it.

Also look at page 1.


----------



## Curiosity (Dec 18, 2012)

Huh, so they're getting serum GH up to around 12 ng/ml with peptides... But would it be possible to get serum GH levels as high as these riptropin blood tests are coming back using peptides? I really don't know all that much about peptides...


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 18, 2012)

maybe with GHRP 2/6...  it gives a huge kick but comes and goes very quick.  so ipam may be the better pep since it holds its pulse so much longer.  

i could see ghrp2 hitting low 20's.... but thats within 10min post inj....


----------



## Curiosity (Dec 18, 2012)

right, and rips have tested over 60 at 3 hours @ 10 IU... so I'm not sure if it's possible... but I do agree that it's weird if they aren't raising IGF levels


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 18, 2012)

dont igf levels take a lot longer to boost up....  Like you would need to be on gh for 8wks + before igf would raise..??


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 18, 2012)

Anyone have any igf level tests post injection? And how do we know that the ghrps aren't creating a false positive test?


----------



## getbig9198 (Dec 18, 2012)

would it be possible for some bros to pm me i have a few questions i would like to ask...i know im new and everythign but i would like some help being that ive been completely scammed in other places


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 18, 2012)

Igf doesn't show up for two weeks but it does show three hours after injection.


----------



## JAXNY (Dec 19, 2012)

Is anyone using Rips right now? I'm on my 
2nd kit. 4 iu's 2-am 2-pm. I was using IP 
And hygetropins before that for a totall of about
6 months now. I'm holding water on the Rips
My hand goes so numb when I sleep
It's very painful. Lately it hurts to make a fist
And for the first several sets in the gym the
Barbel hurts my palm. I had some numbness 
On the hygetropins when I slept but not this
Intense. And I didn't hold water on the hygetropins
I was very lean. So what's causing the difference?
If GH is suposed to reduce body fat then 
Why would you bloat and hold water?
Sounds contradicting.


----------



## grind4it (Dec 19, 2012)

Ok, fuck it. I'll bite. What is the test protocol for IGF I ? How long after injection, fasted, other details?

Let me know and I'll get blood work done. 

I've been running GH for several months (May 2012). The last 8 weeks at 8iu all Rips with the exception of one vial of brand X for a resent GH blood test.

Grind


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 19, 2012)

You should be cool grind. 3 hours after injection. Thanks if you do buddy.


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 19, 2012)

Bump for more comments, c'mon old guys


----------



## grind4it (Dec 19, 2012)

Ok, I just ordered an IGF-1 blood test. I'll have blood drawn tomorrow morning and should have the results back early next week.

I do have a concern after reviewing my blood work spreadsheet. The last time I had an IGF-1 blood test was 10 days before I started running Rips. In a completely "natural" state I threw a 350 (normal range 101-267 ng/ml). Obviously, I am not in the normal range to start. This would make me a poor test subject, at best and would bar me from any type of clinical or control group study.

Fuck it. I want to know so I'm going for it. But we all need to keep in mind my results will be tainted


----------



## ripped_one (Dec 19, 2012)

I've only been using gh for 3 days, my first experience with it, using rips at 2 iu a day in the morning.

The main thing I notice is feeling tired, sort of like I'm coming down with a cold.  Don't feel like going to the gym.  maybe I am coming down with something or maybe its the rips. hard to tell since I've never used gh.


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 19, 2012)

Well grind it also depends when you took blood.  I think igf fluctuates with time of day and after you workout.


----------



## JAXNY (Dec 19, 2012)

ripped_one said:


> I've only been using gh for 3 days, my first experience with it, using rips at 2 iu a day in the morning.
> 
> The main thing I notice is feeling tired, sort of like I'm coming down with a cold.  Don't feel like going to the gym.  maybe I am coming down with something or maybe its the rips. hard to tell since I've never used gh.



I felt tired on the hygetropins. I'm on my second
Kit of Rips but I have a lot of energy through
Out the day. I split it up though one shot
In the am and one in the pm. 
Idk if this helps but I'm not experiencing 
Tiredness. I don't get it though. GH 
is supose to give you energy, rejuvenate 
Skin, hair muscle tone ect. So I don't
Know where the tiredness comes into play
That we experience sometimes. 
But if its keeping you from going 
To the gym just hit a good preworkout 
Energy drink, that's what I do. 
1MR works great. You can be dead tired
And that will lite you up in 20 min.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 19, 2012)

JAXNY said:


> I felt tired on the hygetropins. I'm on my second
> Kit of Rips but I have a lot of energy through
> Out the day. I split it up though one shot
> In the am and one in the pm.
> ...



you remember when you were 17 and you could sleep for 13hrs stright.....  thats GH doing that.


----------



## JAXNY (Dec 19, 2012)

That's a good point gymrat. Didn't look at
It like that. But it makes sense.


----------



## Curiosity (Dec 19, 2012)

Grind you are the man, thank you for offering to get this tested. Hopefully this info will shine a light on this debate for us. 

Didn't SFG say at some point that he saw a test where rips were sent to an actual lab to see if they were real GH, not bloodwork serum GH testing but something more precise than that, and it came back that they were real GH? I seem to recall him posting something along those lines at some point....


----------



## ripped_one (Dec 19, 2012)

The rips came back overdosed I thought.  13iu instead of 10iu.

I went to the gym a bit ago and felt really tired and but the biggest thing I noticed was lack of endurance.  I am on a low carb diet right now, mainly proteins and veggies, so that got me thinking it might be blood sugar related.  Grabbed a protein smoothie with a good amount of sugar and wham, I feel good again.

Can gh make you go hypo? or maybe its just my lack of carbs and not the gh?


----------



## username1 (Dec 19, 2012)

ripped_one said:


> Can gh make you go hypo? or maybe its just my lack of carbs and not the gh?



It actually seems to be the other way around, many people say it raises their BG.


----------



## username1 (Dec 19, 2012)

ripped_one said:


> I've only been using gh for 3 days, my first experience with it, using rips at 2 iu a day in the morning.
> 
> The main thing I notice is feeling tired, sort of like I'm coming down with a cold.  Don't feel like going to the gym.  maybe I am coming down with something or maybe its the rips. hard to tell since I've never used gh.



probably started with too much too soon, i was told to start at 1iu for 3 days, then 1.5 iu for 3 days, then 2 iu for two days. i only take mine at night before i sleep and i've been on for about a 1.5 week and not noticing any fatigue etc. but, just now my left hand is starting to bother me, i guess CTS. if it continues i might drop back down to 1.5 or so for longer and try to come back up to 2.


----------



## username1 (Dec 19, 2012)

oops not 2iu for 2 days, i mean 2iu from then on


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 19, 2012)

ripped_one said:


> The rips came back overdosed I thought.  13iu instead of 10iu.
> 
> I went to the gym a bit ago and felt really tired and but the biggest thing I noticed was lack of endurance.  I am on a low carb diet right now, mainly proteins and veggies, so that got me thinking it might be blood sugar related.  Grabbed a protein smoothie with a good amount of sugar and wham, I feel good again.
> 
> Can gh make you go hypo? or maybe its just my lack of carbs and not the gh?




Id say lack of carbs...


----------



## JAXNY (Dec 19, 2012)

username1 said:


> probably started with too much too soon, i was told to start at 1iu for 3 days, then 1.5 iu for 3 days, then 2 iu for two days. i only take mine at night before i sleep and i've been on for about a 1.5 week and not noticing any fatigue etc. but, just now my left hand is starting to bother me, i guess CTS. if it continues i might drop back down to 1.5 or so for longer and try to come back up to 2.



That's interesting. I have pain only in my 
Left hand also. Nothing in my right hand. 
Does it usually effect both hands or
Just one or the other? Which hand does
It effect on most of you, left or right?


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 19, 2012)

Mots usually the left closer to the heart.  Swells quicker. Lol


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 19, 2012)

This is good timing.  I had a blood test 3 weeks ago and just got the results today.

I have been on US pharma gh since 01/11 and switched over to rips toward the end of September of this year.  I started at 5iu's of rips and have worked up to 8iu's (4iu am & 4iu pm).

My IGF-1 is 643.  I believe this pretty much confirms that rips are real gh.

Here's the funnest thing that happened.  My doc (also on hrt) said I may consider consulting with you on your quality gh as his Elli Lilly gh was costing him a fortune (NO BS)!

It's was impossible for him to deny the number.  However, I will tell you guys I am reducing my dosage down to 5iu's.  My gluclose was high because of my high IGF-1 status.

I will post this tomorrow!


----------



## username1 (Dec 20, 2012)

transcend2007 said:


> This is good timing.  I had a blood test 3 weeks ago and just got the results today.
> 
> I have been on US pharma gh since 01/11 and switched over to rips toward the end of September of this year.  I started at 5iu's of rips and have worked up to 8iu's (4iu am & 4iu pm).
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info, can you tell me what your glucose was? I have issues with high BG so would like to know what your number was, though I'm not planning on going higher than 4 iu but, still interested to know.


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 20, 2012)

Real nice transcend.


----------



## JAXNY (Dec 20, 2012)

transcend2007 said:


> This is good timing.  I had a blood test 3 weeks ago and just got the results today.
> 
> I have been on US pharma gh since 01/11 and switched over to rips toward the end of September of this year.  I started at 5iu's of rips and have worked up to 8iu's (4iu am & 4iu pm).
> 
> ...



What was your IGF-1 on US Pharma?
I'd like to know how it compares to the 
rips.


----------



## grind4it (Dec 20, 2012)

Well fuck! I just ordered blood work for nothing. 



transcend2007 said:


> This is good timing.  I had a blood test 3 weeks ago and just got the results today.
> 
> I have been on US pharma gh since 01/11 and switched over to rips toward the end of September of this year.  I started at 5iu's of rips and have worked up to 8iu's (4iu am & 4iu pm).
> 
> ...


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 20, 2012)

grind4it said:


> Well fuck! I just ordered blood work for nothing.



Might as well go and verify another's results


----------



## Curiosity (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah grind, if yours comes back with high IGF then I think we can put this debate to bed once and for all.


----------



## grind4it (Dec 20, 2012)

I had blood drawn this morning. Should have results next week. Not sure what day with Christmas being next week.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 20, 2012)

grind4it said:


> I had blood drawn this morning. Should have results next week. Not sure what day with Christmas being next week.



thanx bro...


----------



## Curiosity (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks grind and transcend, getting real data here is the only way to settle this question with certainty. I'm glad to see that thus far the data supports riptropin being real GH, and extremely potent.

As SFG has said in the past, and I'm inclined to agree with, everyone who asks why they hold more water on rips than other GH, the answer is most likely because the riptropin contains 2-3 times as much GH per IU as hygetropins, blue tops and other GH brands, according to the most recent hyge bloods we've gotten to look at. More GH = more side effects. I imagine that if you took twice as much hygetropin as you do riptropin you'd experience the same side effects.


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 20, 2012)

Good stuff fellas.  Seems to have alot of action in this thread


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 20, 2012)

Curiosity said:


> Thanks grind and transcend, getting real data here is the only way to settle this question with certainty. I'm glad to see that thus far the data supports riptropin being real GH, and extremely potent.
> 
> As SFG has said in the past, and I'm inclined to agree with, everyone who asks why they hold more water on rips than other GH, the answer is most likely because the riptropin contains 2-3 times as much GH per IU as hygetropins, blue tops and other GH brands, according to the most recent hyge bloods we've gotten to look at. More GH = more side effects. I imagine that if you took twice as much hygetropin as you do riptropin you'd experience the same side effects.



if you look way way back in this section theres a thread about blood tests & hyges.  they tested to 34.8!!! which is great.  Than SFG went on to say he doesnt want threads about which is better, yada, etc tec


now seeing your tests im taken back a bit.  Even worried.  Not sure how theres so much of a difference but results are results and you cant argue them.


----------



## grind4it (Dec 24, 2012)

First, I need to say PrivateMDlabs is the shit. I just got my lab results. I am amazed that I got them back that quick, given the fact that its a Sunday on a holiday weekend.

Also, I finally figured out how to take a scree shot, edit and post to photobucket. No more printing, edacting, taking a picture with my phone, emailing it to myself; BS.

All and all life is good. 

So down to the real busiiness at hand:

I did 8iu (sub q) of Rips, three hours and nine minutes before blood was drawn. I elected to go sub q instead of IM because I have not run a GH/IGF-1 base test so I had know established protocol to follow. with that said my IGF-1 blood work came back at 533 ng/mL 

This, coupled with transcend's blood test should put this debate to rest:

http://i1172.photobucket.com/albums/r575/grind4it/ScreenShot002_zps12f95329.jpg

<a href="http://s1172.photobucket.com/albums/r575/grind4it/?action=view&current=ScreenShot002_zps12f95329.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1172.photobucket.com/albums/r575/grind4it/ScreenShot002_zps12f95329.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks grind looks good.


----------



## Curiosity (Dec 24, 2012)

Yep I'd have to agree with you grind, looks like rips are real GH, or at least assertions that they don't raise IGF levels like GH should are incorrect. Thanks again to you guys for getting the tests done to settle this.


----------



## Hood_Rat (Dec 29, 2012)

sweeeeet grabbing rips soon  cant wait


----------

